# 💶⚽️🔥CHEAP™ Fixed Matches & Free Tips🔥⚽️💶



## CheapTM (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi guys i want to introduce our new concept of betting channel on Telegram!

You can find all the best tips from selected betting channels (with high winnings) and their VIP Group subscriptions at discount prices (50% and also more).

You have to do only 3 things to earn as much money as possible:
1. Enjoy all the free tips
2. Make some money 
3. Join the ️VIP Group️ you want at discount prices.

FAQ
How is it possible that you put me in a Vip Group of which you are not an admin?
[Well, we have our methods. We can grant you all the info from the Vip Group you want. Seeing is believing.]

What are the channels you can offer Vip access to?
[All the ones you can see the posts here, in each one there is the name of the source channel.]

I don't see the group i want, can i ask you to add it to the list?
[Please refer to https://telegra.ph/CHEAP-Fixed-Matches--Free-Tips-FAQ-10-07]

How can i contact you?
[You can write us at @cheaptm_bets, we'll reply to everyone as soon as possible.]
...

FAQ will continues in our info page: https://telegra.ph/CHEAP-Fixed-Matches--Free-Tips-FAQ-10-07


----------

